# Help! Engine code 01089



## hondaCF4 (Sep 13, 2007)

I need some help on this one. My Golf MKV GTI throw a engine code 01089. 
Tuesday,05,May,2009,00:22:48:22631
VCDS Version: Release 805.3
Data version: 20090213
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 76
VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ5U029966 Mileage: 39270km/24401miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 A HW: 1K0 907 115 A
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI G00 0070 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2107283
Coding: 040300031C070160
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 00000
1 Fault Found:
001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Incorrect Flow 
P0441 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 11
Mileage: 38336 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 13:25:57
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 833 /min
Load: 24.7 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 37.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 042 M HW: 02E 927 770 AD
Component: GSG DSG 041 0824 
Revision: 04004010 Serial number: 00000502160456
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104 
Coding: 0004738
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 044 AG
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 066 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 N HW: 1K0 937 049 N*
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 0803 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000001827082
Coding: F78F8F0600041800001400001400000001197F075C
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
Part No: 1K2 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0402 
Coding: 00049109
Shop #: WSC 00000 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 R
Component: RegenLichtSens 010 1010 
Coding: 00207646
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
01049 - Supply Voltage Term 50 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 N HW: 1K0 909 605 N
Component: 2K AIRBAG VW8 015 2100 
Revision: 03015000 Serial number: 0038ED0CLD1% 
Coding: 0012875
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 G HW: 1K0 953 549 G
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 021 0050 
Coding: 0012142
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: Lenkradmodul 007 0050
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 860 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 0812 
Coding: 0005103
Shop #: WSC 00050 707 60177
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 E HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H11 0110 
Revision: 11 Serial number: 29001054158062
Coding: 7F3F0740070003
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 860 E
Component: IMMO VDD 0812 
Shop #: WSC 00020 707 65392
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 09 0148 
Coding: 0000054
Shop #: WSC 00046 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K2 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.12 1502 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 19C802087F2D8505485FC69010CC
Shop #: WSC 00050 707 65739
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301
Part No: 1K0 907 719 B
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0003
Part No: 1K0 951 177 A
Component: Innenraumueberw.005 0202
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 09 0148 
Coding: 0000054
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0002 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 AD HW: 1K0 035 186 AD
Component: Radio BVX 037 0048 
Revision: 00037000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2G6347809
Coding: 0040402
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 06 0213 
Coding: 0000016
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 06 0213 
Coding: 0000016
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 1K0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 1K0 919 283 A
Component: 22 Einparkhilfe 0101 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the highest possible cause for this code? 
Alex


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Help! Engine code 01089 (hondaCF4)*

Take a look at the Ross-Tech Wiki posting for this fault code:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...01089


----------



## hondaCF4 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Help! Engine code 01089 (bearthebruce)*

I have actually gone through that but I have no idea what that is......
Any explaination please?


----------



## vw lifer (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Help! Engine code 01089 (hondaCF4)*

Evap system could mean a number of things. The best way to diagnose this is to reset the system and run readiness codes again on the evap system components and see if any of them fail currently. The failure must have come after the readiness codes were zeroed out/set in the last cycle. If this doesn't help then you may have to take it to the dealership so they can hunt down the evap problem.
One other thought - did you leave the gas cap loose or off of this car? That will throw a code also. Also have the seal tested on the gas cap to see if it is sealing properly.
Evap codes are only a big deal if the cel light drives you crazy, or you have to have it remedied for a strict emissions test.


----------



## hondaCF4 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Help! Engine code 01089 (vw lifer)*

Thanks very much for your reply. 
I just tried to reset the readiness (which I didn't know before) and I found that the EVAP and oxygen sensor was marked failed. test has been run and all passed now, may be I'll replace the gas cap as a pre-caution.
The code didn't comes out very often, the last code was around 2000KMs before so it didn't actually effect me very often. 
Again, Thanks for your suggestion.
Alex


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Help! Engine code 01089 (hondaCF4)*

sorry, i dont know much about ross tech but do know vw. i worked at a dealer as a tech for five years. from the looks of your scan and its feedback from other systems it seems to me that an incorrect flow would suggest a check valve or evap solenoid. when cars came in to the dealer with gas cap issues their would typically be a gross leak or similar fault. if i remember correctly, vw was having problems with the charcoal canister getting blocked up on early mk5's. id start by checking the check valves and solenoids and maybe smoke test it for proper operation. or you could try a capacitor discharge, that sometimes would prevent you setting the readiness codes. hope this helps


----------



## hondaCF4 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Help! Engine code 01089 (ryanarchy)*

Unfortunately, CEL code comes back again when I plug in my VAGCOM and run the auto scan. I bring it to my technican and he said this is a common issue in Asia as the weather in here is hot, which the EVAP valve melt and stuck the path. I'll replace the valve this Friday and see how it goes.


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Help! Engine code 01089 (hondaCF4)*

oh, i love it when im right.


----------

